# Borneman anemone baby!



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have this Borneman anemone i got from a member and today looking at my tank i found a baby  so i thought to take pics on post them :bigsmile:
This is mom









Here is baby


----------



## pinkreef (Aug 18, 2011)

congrats! cute baby


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks u


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Growing already


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I just found another baby


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

aww how cute wish i could do that with with anems and not kenya trees lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> aww how cute wish i could do that with with anems and not kenya trees lol


Lol i have to take a pic of the new one


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

yes you do lol what kinda lighting ?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> yes you do lol what kinda lighting ?


Just T5's, 3 whites and 3 actinic


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a blurry pic of the new baby lol


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute! You will have many more babies soon!


----------

